# se remettre à son bureau



## annie21

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si la phrase suivante est couramment dite:

Il est parti prendre un dossier de son patron, et il s'est remis à son bureau 20 minutes plus tard.

l'expression se remettre a-t-elle un sens de retourner à sa place originelle?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Annie,


> l'expression "se remettre (à son bureau )" a-t-elle le sens de retourner à sa place originale/précédente?


Exactement


----------



## annie21

matoupaschat said:


> Bonjour Annie,
> 
> Exactement



Merci beaucoup pour votre confirmation. Je voudrais aussi savoir si se remettre à son bureau est toujours correct et se dit souvent dans la vie courante? Je veux dire si se remettre qui a le sens de retourner est une expression de haute fréquence?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, c'est très courant. Et se mettre à son bureau est aussi tout à fait correct et courant.
Une précision, à tout hasard, comme je ne suis pas certain de comprendre vos derniers doutes: 





> l'expression "se remettre (à son bureau )" a-t-elle le sens de retourner à sa place originale/précédente, *pour y travailler*?


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! J'ai mal écrit. J'ai voulu dire: se remettre à son bureau. Et je l'ai corrigé tout à l'heure.


----------



## Logospreference-1

> l'expression "se remettre (à son bureau )" a-t-elle le sens de retourner à sa place originale/précédente, *pour y travailler*?


En poursuivant, _se remettre à son bureau_ prend quasiment le sens, ici, de _se remettre au travail_, qui est presque une expression figée, avec la variante _se remettre à l'ouvrage_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, Logos, mais si on parle de travailleurs manuels ou de professions à la fois intellectuelles et manuelles, comme par exemple les dentistes, dont je fais(ais) partie, je pense que le bureau, cela ne marche pas bien, ni le fauteuil, d'aiileurs . Va pour le travail, ou l'ouvrage...


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup de vos discussions. J'ai peut-être mal donné cet exemple. Prenons un autre exemple qui n'a peut-être pas de sens figé. Il est allé chez son ami pour prendre un livre et il s'est remis chez lui tout de suite. Cet exemple est-il correct? Enfin, ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si le verbe se remettre est un verbe de déplacement.


----------



## annie21

Et merci aussi pour la correction de mes erreurs, Matoupaschat.


----------



## matoupaschat

> Il est allé chez son ami pour prendre un livre et il s'est remis chez lui tout de suite. Cet exemple est-il correct?




"Il est allé chez son ami pour y prendre un livre", c'est juste, mais mieux vaut dire : "il est allé chercher un livre chez son ami".
"... et il s'est remis chez lui tout de suite" c'est à peine compréhensible. Beaucoup mieux: " et il est rentré/revenu tout de suite chez lui et s'est remis à son bureau" ou "et il est rentré se remettre tout de suite au travail/à son bureau".
Ici, rentrer et revenir sont des verbes de mouvement.


----------



## annie21

Donc, se remettre n'a le sens de revenir que dans le cas de bureau, car c'est une expression figée, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## matoupaschat

Non, désolé. Voyez ici http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/remettre/67996?q=remettre#67243, regardez bien partout 

Définitions
Expressions
Synonymes


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je crois que la difficulté est que lorsqu'on dit _se remettre au travail, se remettre à table, se remettre à jouer au tiercé, se remettre au tennis, etc._, le déplacement éventuellement nécessaire est sous-entendu, bien que _se remettre_ _à_ tout court ne convienne pas à un déplacement. 

La particularité de _se remettre à son bureau_ est qu'on résume par cette tournure trois actions : retourner à son bureau, s'y asseoir, y reprendre son travail. Quand il n'y a pas de monde dans un supermarché, les caissières s'affairent souvent en rayon. Quand il y a du monde, on peut dire soit que telle caissière reprend sa caisse, soit qu'elle se remet à sa caisse. On comprend alors qu'elle se dirige vers sa caisse, qu'elle s'y assoie, et qu'elle reprend son travail de caissière.


----------



## annie21

Je comprends ce mot maintenant. Donc, dans ce sens, peut-on considérer se remettre comme synonymes de revenir et retourner? Sauf que se remettre ne concerne pas le locuteur, alors que revenir et retourner concerne le locuteur?


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Se remettre à son bureau, revenir à son bureau, retourner à son bureau_ peuvent être synonymes, alors que les verbes _se remettre_ à d'un côté, _revenir_ et _retourner_ de l'autre côté, ne sont pas du tout synonymes. L'explication exige d'admettre d'une part que dans _se remettre au bureau_ l'action de s'y déplacer et celle de s'y asseoir sont sous-entendues , et d'autre part que dans _revenir_ ou _retourner à son bureau_, l'action de s'y asseoir et de se remettre à travailler sont sous entendues (sauf si l'action générale ne va pas jusqu'au bout). Autrement dit, dans _se remettre à son bureau_, seule l'action finale est exprimée, alors que dans _revenir_ ou _retourner à son bureau_, seule la première action (le déplacement nécessaire) est exprimée. 

En effet, si le locuteur se trouve à proximité du bureau, il aura tendance à considérer la fin de l'action générale, et devrait en principe préférer dire qu'_untel se remet à son travail_ ; et si le locuteur est la personne qui va se remettre au travail, il aura tendance à considérer le début de l'action, et devrait en principe dire qu'_il revient_ ou _retourne à son travail_. Bravo pour l'avoir deviné, car je n'y avais pas pensé : c'est parfaitement logique, on exprime de préférence l'action qui nous est physiquement la plus proche.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup, Logos. J'ai encore un doute: si je dis il se remet sur sa chaise. La phrase peut-elle être dite dans les deux situations suivantes:
1. Il était sur sa chaise, et puis il s'est mis debout sans se déplacer pour parler . Et après, il s'est assi encore une fois sur sa chaise. Peut-on dire dans ce cas-là: il s'est remis sur sa chaise?
2. Il était sur sa chaise, et puis il s'est mis debout et s'est déplacé ailleurs(par exemple, dans le cuisine), et après, il s'est assi encore une fois sur sa chaise. Peut-on dire aussi dans ce cas-là: il s'est remis sur sa chaise?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je crois que dans l'un et l'autre cas on n’utiliserait pas _se remettre_. Dans le cas 1, on dirait qu'_il s'est rassis_. Dans le cas 2 on dirait qu'_il revint à sa place_ ou qu'_il revint s'asseoir_. Pour dire qu'_on se remet sur sa chaise_, à mon avis il faut qu'on en soit tombé ou qu'on en ait été soulevé accidentellement.


----------

